# Paper roll guide for epson 1400



## GWFAMI (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,
Can anyone direct me to a source for the paper roll guides for the epson 1400? I'd like to have a constant feed to eliminate any wasted paper.

Thanks,

GWFAMI


----------

